# BABY COUNTDOWN,SHE KIDDED!!! TWO DOES!PICS!!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok well one month to go for my Mac. she's getting huge. i would get pics but its raining right now. but she's got 31 days till her first due date and i weighed her yesterday and .....drumroll please..... she weighed 76 lbs. when i bred her she was about 50. so now i'm starting to give her her grain and walking and getting ready for babies. she started to fill about 2 weeks ago which makes me anxious to see the full thing.

but anyways think PINK . i've wanted doe out of this girl since i got her


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

You are not excited or anything - right - :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

Oh yeah! She's a very pretty doe. I'll hope for :girl: :baby: and that she has a easy delivery and healthy kids.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

kelebek. i'm not excited at all! haha

you have no idea. this is my favorite doe, and the babies are by my favorite buck bud. i'm like going crazy! i want to go in and take them out!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

Oh no trust me - I know EXACTLY how you feel - I was there not long ago!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

haha it's horrible!! i need to get 12 does so i can have one kid every month so i always have babies


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

good plan 12 does, babies year round!!! hey, you might actually be on to something :idea:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

:stars: So the countdown begins!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

off to try and get picture


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

ok, got some pictures today.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

yeah her udder is getting there... i am hoping for hmm, :scratch: lets see,,,,Twin Girls! :girl: :girl:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

that's what im hoping for but i'm happy with one girl!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

found some pictures of daddy to be and a kid of his from earlier this year


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

Aww....Buddy looks like my Chief!! And that little one is a very nice color...you will be surprised though...I do think she has 2 in there!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

haha i love the goats for that exact reason. i love the surprise you get when they finally come


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

she's getting bigger by the day! haha i think if she keeps growing like this the babies are going to be huge


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

Maybe she's got a third one stuffed in there? :greengrin: Hope you get :girl: :girl: !


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

thanks. well i guess this next spring i have to get my numbers down to 6 does and 2 bucks. so i get to start the horrible process of deciding who stays and who goes


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

Hmm I missed this thread! She is looking good! I sure hope you get :girl: :girl: :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 1 month to go!*

I think she'll surprise you with trips :wink: She's a pretty doe.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

thanks! its 21 days to go today.. she's starting to look like a ball on little sticks haha. she's got like 6 inches from her belly to the ground i'm really starting to think shes got trips


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

Good luck - she is getting closer!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

weighed her today she gained 4 lbs since i last weighed her.. some of it is probably daily changes ect. but she's gaining. ligs are still there but still filling


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

How many days to go now? How is she doing? Hoping you get :girl: :girl: :baby: (that last one is YOUR choice! HAHA) :wave:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

she has about two weeks till i start worrying.. i'm not really sure when she was bred because i had her in with the buck for 5 weeks, but i'm saying sooner rather than later so mid september. i have a fair the 29-31 and then another the 1-7 so i'm hoping she waits until at least the 9th! the fair's are only an hour from home but still i will be sooo tired


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

You know hat's when she'll decide to go....when you are so tired you can't keep your eyes open...I do hope she has _some _compassion for you :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

haha i hope so too! she's a pretty sweet goat until i try to catch her or pet her , then shes a wild woman


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

i love that 'wild woman' made me laugh so hard!!! yes shes pretty alright!! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

I say trip :girl: :girl: :girl: , I say that so there is one for me in there :wink: she is lookin good!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

well i hope sangira does that!! haha i noticed something, she's never had boys and girls at the same time.

kiddings:

1- one girl

2- three bucks

3- one girl

4- two girls

5- one boy

haha so im hoping at least girl girl and we might get blue eyes!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

well she's gained another pound since last time. i think about 14 -21 days. otherwise she'll blow up! haha


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, 21 days to go!*

OK its September 2nd. i think she should go next week. her udder has gotten huge but it isn't quite full yet but its growing a lot every day along with her belly.. she hasn't been wanting to eat half the time which of course is going to freak me out since i have another fair this week. i've been building a little temporary kidding stall for her in the pen, ( i still havent gotten my barn started...procrastination!) its still about 90-100 here everyday so i think they should be fine.

from the looks of her i think she definetly has three ( or two gargantuous monsters)

i'll try to get a picture later

off to school i go!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

so i never got a picture.. too much fair stuff.

side note on that.. i did ok won 3 out of 4 champion skillathons.( totally owned the goat skillathon)

ok well she didn't kid during the fair thankfully. and she looks like she will go later this week or next week. im going crazy and :hair: because her ligs are playing the here one day gone the next game.. but i hope it cools down for her a bit since its been about 100 here and she is miserable with the heat and being a beach ball. she's been digging holes to get to cooler ground. poor baby.

:girl: think pink :girl:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Hurray babys on the way!! I think you are right about sangria being due now and not later cause I can feel the babies rockin and rollin in her, you can sit and watch hooves fly lol. Her ligs are getting softr but they feel like they will just dissapear and there will be babies on the ground! yay!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Thinking :girl: :girl: in a major way for you! Congrats on winning the skillathons too. :clap: Wow, some mean temps. there, poor girl indeed!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Hi, mind if I join you? I have a doe due on 9/23 and I'm starting to get excited too.
Her name is Stella and she has always had huge kids. The dad is a 100% registered boer that is traditional color, but his mama was solid black. Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha everybody gets to be paranoid!!

six shooter. i think i did mess us the date for sangira im thinking pink for you!(and me)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

oh and i think pink for stella too hope she gives you beautiful babies!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

I hope you get atleast twin does, but that would be even cooler if she gave you triplet does.We wont start our kidding season here 'till February. I have my two oldest does over at a friends seeing a couple of her bucks. But, so far neither of them have been in heat yet(or atleast she hasn't called or emailed me of one yet). None of my kids have been in yet-but one of the other ones they are penned with has-so I hope that means that it wont be much longer before mine decide to be ready.My oldest doe gave me triplets last year-2 does and a buck, and this year she's being bred to a LaMancha buck, so hopefully I get a purebred LaMancha doe or two.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha i have most of my does freshen in february too, this doe is an oddball because she didnt kid with everyone and she turned two in march so i bred her in a panic.. but id be happy with one girl!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

well i separated her today since im sick of her games.. which i guess could be a good thing because i noticed today that a dog has tried to dig into my breeding pen. though i think if the dog got in it would probably be killed my my goats, im not taking chances so i laid fencing down around the outside so it can't dig and i';; be buying cement or brick pavers to keep them out.

anywho. very anxious for babies i can tell they have to come sometime this next week or so since she is just acting totally different.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Stella is a moaner which drove me crazy the first 2 times she was bred. When she lays down to chew her cud she moans rythmically and I just knew she was starting labor and I would watch her like a hawk, even staying the night with her in the barn, but not this time. I know her now and the little moans are just normal for her, heck if I had a belly full of 
kid(s) I would probably be moaning too! In fact, I'm pretty sure I did some moaning when I was pregnant all those years ago.  
She has always had single, HUGE kids so I like to be there when she kids. I had to help her a little with her first kidding, he was 14lbs! Then the second time she did fine with a 13lb doeling, but I was right there with her. I know some would be disappointed with a doe that has singles, but they are always spectacular kids. 
Hang in there, she will give you some beautiful kids when SHE decides it's time.
Good Luck, Denise


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha i think i needa shrink or something. last night i had a dream about her having her babies. really weird and detailed dream

it started like i was going to go feed and i saw two little legs sticking out of a tub that i use as a place for them to lay. i go over and here is a little gold and white blue-eyed baby. i check and its a buck, seeing no other kids i was upset. then all of a sudden this little buckskin and white kid comes out of nowhere, its a doe but it didn't have a tail (weird!?!?!) and she had one blue-eye and one brown-eye. then lastly i go in the goats house and shes pushing out the last kid. it's a really flashy kid dark chocolate and white and it was a doe and she was twice the size of the other two but she had a tiny voice and brown eyes.

i seriously need to be sedated until this doe kids. :hammer:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

:ROFL: You are not the only one who dreams of their does having babies....not too long ago there was a doe we were all watching and her mommy was having really odd dreams too....it's all part of the Does Code Of Honor....they get us mentally drained waiting and then physically drained watching and secureing kids!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha group therapy anybody??

i just thought it very strange i dreamt of one with NO TAIL!?!?! haha


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

SDK would you like to have a something extra added to the sedative for the part about "one with NO TAIL!?!?! haha." :slapfloor: If you have group therapy, you can do this :hi5: while you wait. :wink: Here's to :girl: :girl: !


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

:ROFL: haha

that got me to thinking about what i could do with my time till she kids:

1. :clap: jumping jacks :leap:

2. :hugs: hug every person i meet

3. :dance: dance 

4. :GAAH: have a screaming contest

5. :shrug: deny i have a pregnant goat

6. :idea: have a great idea to make her kid

7. :doh: have a V8

8. :type: blog my life away


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Or you can come by and do my Fall cleaning while I make more jelly :clap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha true i'm actually taking pictures of my goats today and tomorrow im going to a friends to do hers


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in*

and speaking of pictures.. i got alot of my big chubby momma..still waiting for kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

She is a very pretty girl.....and looking like she is going to make you wait til the "end" of her projected due date. I'll bet she waits til 153 just to make you pull ALL your hair out.

She looks alot like my Angels dam...same color except Daisy's mommy was a pygmy and sire was a ND.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

oh i hope she doesn't go 153!! i'll have had a meltdown by then. day 155 is the 21. haha

i hope she goes next week. the 14th would be awesome...but she wont. cause she hates me.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Brilliant response SDK-smiling ear to ear! Good one for rgbdab, :GAAH: have a screaming contest, and she can scream "STELLA." Loved :doh: have a V8.

Good to see momma in the pic. Rooting for the 14th and :girl: :girl: !


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha .. nothing yet. :tears:

but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

nope.. not today either.. her udder is growing more and getting tighter. hopefully in this next week.. i am anxious!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

What day is she on now? Hopefully for your sanity and our anxiousness she goes soon!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

tomorrow is day 145 hopefully. she was in with the buck for 5 weeks but i don't see how she can go much longer she's huge!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Just to make you feel better....I'll take a guess at her going on Wednesday....with :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

It will be very sooooon......... 
It is like watching a pan of water .... :shades: .......come to a boil ..it takes forever sometimes when you are in a hurry.....LOL........ :shades: .......


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha ..BOIL already!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

darn she's still boiling.. but the noodles are getting softer if you know what i mean.. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

well ironically, i don't want her to kid today or tomorrow. its going to rain and that's all i need is for the babies to be born in that.. i think she'll agree with me this time though since she doesn't look or feel different than sunday night. i did feel what i think is two heads.. either that or someone in their has a big a$$


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Boy, she is really hanging onto them isn't she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

SDK :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

I think you will have babies tonight or wednesday night!!!! Keep a lookout for a :girl: and a :boy: (thats what I think?)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

yea liz she wont give them to me!!! i feel like loading her in the car and going on a bumpy road! haha my mom said thats how they tried to get her in labor when she was going to have me.. it didn't work but its worth another shot.. after all i am very stubborn.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

ok i feel like im in the longest limbo game ever..

we still haven't reached the bottom.. but were getting lower and lower and lower.. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Ya know she'll go when you give up and decide to wait another 10 days. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

haha no kidding


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

Boy, do I know what you are going through, :GAAH: I thought I was getting good at predicting "when" LOL oh well!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*

well i don't think she'll have them tonight or tomorrow.. or the next day. haha like liz said maybe she'll go 10 days. which would not be nice for me. but i gave her the haircut today and her udder is getting soooo nice!! i mean it's going to be gorgous. it isn't full yet and its already got perfect thirds! and is so soft! and a great medial but i feel so bad for her, my sister and i had to pick her up and put her on the stand


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, about a week till paranoia sets in*



SDK said:


> ok i feel like im in the longest limbo game ever..
> 
> we still haven't reached the bottom.. but were getting lower and lower and lower.. :doh:


That gave me a good laugh :slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in*

haha glad you got a kick out of it stacy.. and speaking of kicks. i saw one of the kids in there kick today it looked like an alien trying to come out!! haha poor girl. we went on a walk today to the walnut trees on the other side of the property for a snack haha

i got a few pictures today on my cell phone, nothing too great and the udder picture is messed up but you can still see her medial which is NICE


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

DOO Doo Doo Doo Doo Do dooo-(jeopardy theme)- this waiting is worse than scratching a chalkboard- :slapfloor: -I think she is waiting for Christmas!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

that udder needs to fill more ---- but progress IS progress


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

i know, she is filling more and more everyday the breeder says that her mom and half sisters don't completely fill till they are in labor she still has a way to fill, i saw her aunt and her half sister in milk last year. they both milked about a liter

my dad is coming home from texas today and he is bringing me my 4x6 dog kennel my army sister had. she's also giving us her golden retriever puppy. but we can't keep her so hopefully she will go live with my boyfriend. she is such an angel and i am soo P.O.'d at my sister becasue she is so cruel to the dog. she kicks her all the time and feeds her like once every two days because she is a "horrible" dog and jumps too much. don't know about you guys but..if i remember puppies jump when they are excited.. so baby is being rescued. and in january when my sister ships off to Qatar we get my niece too! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

SDK .you are very right about puppies........ they do jump when excited .....you have to "teach " them,"down",no need to abuse them as your sister does,..... :tears: .........they do not know any better....................they are only babies......


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

she is a person who should never have pet or kids.. and she has both! thankfully she is very good with my niece so far. but she came out last year when i got my basset puppy and she would kick him everytime i saw him and my parents wouldn't do anything to stop her but yell at her. after she left he was pretty messed up and whenever someone other than myself came up he would pee and run away yelping. it was so sad. so i am gld my dad had the heart to bring baby home with him. she'll be much better with me and my boyfriend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

you are so sweet to do that for the baby pup,, :hug: ,,you have a very good heart............ 

poor little pup, I hate any kind of abuse............. that is NOT "OK" :shades:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

ok the puppy is here.. she's fitting in nicely with the other two dogs..

the got still hasn't kidded, but i built a bigger pen for her today and she is starting to get the clumped poop and she is pooping alot, but ligs arent gone yet. udder is sloooooowwwwlly growing too


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

Can't wait to see these kids!! They should be pretty little buggers!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

we NEED pictures of the pup yah know!

Come on little bugger I dislike waiting more then you will ever know!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

haha ok ok! i will get pics of baby.. thats her name.. lovely name haha


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

no babies today either...sigh..

i didn't get pictures of the puppy either but migranes kill..

i did get a pic of the new maternity pen today on my cameraphone. its huge!

it's 12 feet long on the house side and 16' on the close side well technically its a 12 ' x 12' but the house is 4 ' deep and 8 ' long


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

nice pen -- the goat doesnt look to happy to be in there though


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

she was hungry for her special grain she gets.. i had fed the breeding pen next door to the biggerpen that she is usually in( i built the maternity pen in the does pen) but the funny thing is that when i tke her out for walks she wants right back in that pen. she'll run to the gate and stand there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

See...she knows what that really nice pen is for! :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

now if only she would use it for what i built it for!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

that would be helpful wouldnt it!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

maybe she is just reallly fat... haha that would be horrible!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

:shocked: I don't think so. Lol. Any new pics?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

sigh.... nothing yet.. her udder just keeps growing and growing...i'm going to die from a stress related incident if she doesn't go soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

Looks like her udder is growing.....now wait til those teats look ready to explode....thats when she'll go, and nope 'don't think you'll die from the stress just be super tired when she is ready to deliver :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

:shades: beautiful goat--- You really shouldn't keep any kids out of her . . . . you should ship them to me!!! lol. :type:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

From that last picture, she is enjoying watching you run out to check on her. She looks like she is having fun with this. Because of that she just might wait a little longer to watch the silly humans act like a fool watching her. :ROFL:

Just forget about it for a bit and that will start the whole thing going. OR get in your car and drive out of the driveway, that will set her off. :dance:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

im so high stress anyway im totally going to die

not only is she driving me insane but my boyfriend is losing his house and he keeps having issues with bloodsugar bad!! not sure what it is yet , but.. were hoping for the best and planning on the worst.

i live 15 minutes from the goats and i only get over there once a day, she doesn't have a barn or anything, and i've had crows kill and eat kids, kids drown, mom refuse kids, mom squish kids, i've even had a squirell attack a 8 week kid for his grain!!! so i'm only a little stressed (HAHahahHA)

but with all this drama i can't sleep. i think i got three hours last night, which isn't great since im a full time student..

SONRISE: NOOOOOO!!! haha im totally keeping a doe, and six shooter wants a buck or doe, but after that anyone interested is welcome

all i need is for her to kid, and it will ease the stress!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

I can't believe how calm you are about all this . . . lol . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

oh yeah . . . ps . . . hope your boyfriend gets better . . . my Grandma had problems with her bloodsugar too . . . not good . . . :sigh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

haha im taking it cool as ice..

no not really

well, she wouldn't touch her hay when i went to feed, or her granola bar treat, or her pear..so .. maybe? i doubt it though.. she hates me

well i got some pictures of her.. and my sisters puppy for stacy..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

more


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

Awww...Baby is so cute! Retrievers have such expression...reminds me of Duke on the Bushes baked bean commercial.

I do think that if she isn't eating because of impending labor, she may be picking up on your stress....animals are super sensitive when it comes to those things. I do pray that all works out for your boyfriend and that you can get some rest. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

OOO send Baby my way PLEASE!!!!

And to miss whats her name (yah what is her name??) the goat, GET A MOVE ON IT!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

haha

the goats name is twist
the breeder calls her lil twist, cause she looks just like her momma

i call her mack around my family so they know its the one who pulls like a mack truck


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

ugh she has to be getting close

she ate like.. a fifth of her normal hay yesterday and showed no interest today..

why???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

because she wants to see you baled before she kids :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

probably.. im just haveing the worst month ever.. no where will hire me to work ( not even del taco) school sucks, boyfriends sick, parents are nagging me cause of my feed bill, which isnt all that bad compared to my sisters beef feed bill for one steer last year, and saying now either i eat or the goats eat blah blahblah, and now the goat wont pop!! and the worst part is that now as of sunday it could be either of the two bucks.. which i guess could be a blessing, since the other buck is the one six shooter had pass this morning, but im unsure if i would keep a doe out of that cross..

too much for me.. sedate me till she kids


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

Well if she has a buck or doe kid out of soldier i will buy one off you, i feel horrible about him. this suks, i hope she kids for u like yesterday! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

see she is just holding out so Rachel can get a kid from Soldier


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

yea rachael, its a sign from soldier..


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

aw you guys are gonna make me cry!!! Seriously if these are soldiers babies then I know that my poor soldier was never meant to be on this earth for too long. Well Sarah I feel horrible that I lost sodlier, I hope you arent mad at me! I miss him soo much, even tho he dident like people I miss him dearly!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

i was thinking about it last night, and if they are soldiers it is a sign, a sad sign but a sign, and if so i will keep a doe,

if he gave us a buck sixshooter, he's totally coming your way to fill his daddy's shoes


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

The two of you are going to make me cry. 

I just wish all goat breeders were so good to each other.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

That's so sweet of you SDK, :hug: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

Just when I was starting to wonder about the ability of people to be nice!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/19*

well soldier was my buck for almost 4 years, and rachael was so excited for him, she was so anxious to get him for like..7 months?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

wow, SDK you are so sweet.................and have a big heart  
god bless you.........we need more breeders like you........ :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

thanks guys... well i'm going to check on the goats in about an hour, i need to go get hay and take it there so.. we'll see.. .i'm so nervous i get sick... gah


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

What a sweetheart you are SDK! It certainly makes me smile to know that there are such decent people around and to be so sympathetic to SixShooter....I hope these are Soldiers kids and she gives you one of each  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

nothing today, she ate a little more hay than she did yesterday, but not much.. i let her out of the pen so she can visit with her cousin sweetie and amelia. just waddling around.. hahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

remember this.............good things..........come to.......those who wait ~! LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

i've been waiting a year for her to get bred and kid...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Sooooo...the "end" result will be some AWESOME kids! :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

just wondering, (SDK that WAS really nice of you to say that.) -and i'm not trying to put anyones hopes down, but how will you know if they are soldiers' kids? (ps , hopes she has those kiddos! soon)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

breeding dates and ... the color on the kids

i had soldier for almost 4 years and he never sired any colors except buckskins and chamoisses

buddy throws all chocolate based kids


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

oh, hope you get what buck you wanted! ill cross my fingers!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Oh man, I read that and you made me cry. You are so awsome and because of people like you keep me going in the nigi business. I always have freinds, and it is nice to know. That would be amazing if I could have a mini soldier to follow in his daddies footsteps!! Oh man, you guys should have seen me when he died, I dont think I cried that hard when my son was born!! Sarah, you truley are a sweetheart!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

i grieve with you, as mean as he was to me, he was the daddy of my beloved norma, who left me too soon


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

WOW! You are such a sweetie SDK! I too wish there were more breeders out there like you!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

nothing today and she still wont eat her hay, just daintly nibble through the day eating like a 5th of the normal hay amount.. she still has her ligs and she still needs to bag up more.. sigh

for me being so sweet why does this doe hate me?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

I say she has triplets in there and they are pushing on her stomach so there isnt enough room for food.

Got to watch so she doesnt get hypocalcimic or weak from not eating


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

maybe she has like a thousand!! one for everybodY!!!

haha i've been giving her nutridrench and extra pellets to keep her going , she's been making little nests in the straw and dirt..but i think its so she can lay down. i feel so bad for her i almost want to induce her, but i wont. that in itself could be horrible so i'll wait. im really beginning to think they are soldiers.. i think there is something wrong with buddy... he's hit and miss with the does..but for the ones he does get the babies are drop dead beautiful!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Yes they are beautiful :greengrin: !! I am praying for a happy healthy delivery like soon for you! I do hope that they are soldiers, I miss him soo much, every time I go down to feed or hang out with the goats I look in my buck pen and sit there and cry, it is pathetic, but I miss him, I wanted him so bad for so long! Ok well good luck on the hippo!! hoping for triplets with at least one buck in there!!!! thank you sweetheart!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

well nothing again.... still not eating much hay, waddling around...

maybe i should have someone else feed till she pops, then i wont get dissapointed every day she doesn't kid


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Oh, I feel your pain...because I'm in the same boat! Kind of makes me feel a little better that I'm not the only one! :shrug: Hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

I think the stork got lost somehow . . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

its really starting to bug me... the last few days i haven't even really done much with her but feed and make sure she's not having them soon.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

I know the feeling. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

OH My. She is starting to make me pull my hair out. :hair: I can not believe this. Oh well, she knows when it is time and she will do things in HER own sweet time and you can tell she does not care if it is good for any of us. They are just baking a little longer, getting that beautiful Buckskin and Chamoisses color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

SDK........when is her due date....??? :scratch:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

to the second buck the first day was yesterday and the last due date as a day 145 is the 20th of october

the first bucks due dates were the 9th through sunday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*



> to the second buck the first day was yesterday and the last due date as a day 145 is the 20th of october
> 
> the first bucks due dates were the 9th through sunday


Looking back on your pics date Sept 24, 2008.....wow she is really big bagged ,,it will be real soon ,,,,It doesn't seem to be from the 1st buck........It had to be with the second buck .....due yesterday,,she looks way to big to go on until oct 20th.....................................she may be carrying triplets..... sometimes there bodies accomadate for there offspring , plus sometimes they will take a little longer if they have more kids inside.................

I do feel for you.............and really feel it will be soon though now that the due date is here.......................... it will be alright..............SDK....and very soon................

I hope .......I'm not wrong........... you really need her to pop for your own sanity...........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha nothing today

i've been all antsy because she bagged up so fast and the breeder said that her lines fill like a week before they go, so im like... ok....


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

You see this is exactly why I put the doe with the buck while she is in heat and then take her back out the very next day, they stay together a max of 48 hours, and I pull them out of the pen. I cant stand having a loooooong due date and not knowing when they are due!! I am already an impatient person, I couldent stand going through what you are Sarah!!! no way! Well I hope she kids soon!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

You are sooo right Sixshooterfarm, I have learned my lesson for sure. I'm setting up my buck pen so two sides of it are next to the does. Now I can see when the girls come up to the fence and then I'll know they are ready!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

whenever i do that the does don't take.. i had one i four take doing it that way last fall... really a pain in my A$$ to try and rebreed them all.

especially this one as six shooter knows.. i've been trying to breed her and have kids since last october


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Ok it sounds like you have a deficiency since it takes you so long to get your does bred!! It shouldent take that many times to get a doe bred. Anyone know what kind of deficiancys there are that mess with conceiving. Seriously, if at most it takes 2 times to rebreed a doe, other than that they take, and I have 30 something does. that is interesting!! Well how is she doing today? How are her ligaments?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

sometimes when a doe is over conditioned -FAT- they will not take ....you have to put the doe on a diet to trim her down..............then she will conceive.............


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

im thinking its an issue with buddy being deficient in some area instead of the girls.. none of my goats are fat.. i can't afford to feed them that well! haha but they are really rationed on feed..anywho i'm thinking it was buddy's copper and selenium levels that was the issue, since even aurora hasn't come into heat since i put her in with bud.

i never had a problem with soldier breeding anyone

either that or all my does hate bud! :tears: :tears: :tears:

as for today, i haven't gone over there yet, just got out of school.. but my hopes aren't too high.

on a side note six shooter, lilly's buck is so dang cute i love him!! haha he was out yesterday and we were working n the lead, and he was seranading the boer does! haha he comes up to like their elbows if that!! haha

hunkahunka!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

he could very well be deficient .........

I really think the does............. do like him..........though


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha well after these three he wont be getting any ladies till next october

i can't wait for my new guy kevin!!

he's a stud!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

you are getting a new buck? cool...............when is the new hunk arriving?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

i'm picking him up on the 11th.. im soo excited no one can explain it!!

i've been waiting for him since like january.. waited two months for him to be born and the rest of the time to pick him up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

I know the feeling SDK ..............I had to do it also and I got mine sept 6, 2008 ,,,now it is the long wait for them to mature and begin to breed ,,,after that 5 more months of I can't wait............

congrats to you ...................... :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha this is probably the nicest animal ive got in my herd.. he is literally beautiful and i cannot wait! he is a grandson of a beautiful buck..i'll post a picture of him in a bit

oh... no babies today


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

SDK---- you have my permission to go in and take 'em out. :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha, i think i will wait at least another week haha jk

im trying to distract myself from the hoopbla of waiting.. so i got pictures of some of my new bucks family..

i dont have a recent picture of him but i'm told by the breeder he looks like his uncle below without the hunching up and a leveler rump!! soo excited


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

ooooohhhh . . . . :drool: _I will not covet my neighbors buck, I will not covet my neighbors buck . . . _


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

haha go on stare!! haha


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

Oh, thanks . . . break my heart why don't you . . . :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha you could always get a baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*



> ooooohhhh . . . . :drool: I will not covet my neighbors buck, I will not covet my neighbors buck . . .


 so funny....................
:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha so anyone want to guess how many kids and what sexes?? haha

i say 2boys 1 girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*



> i say 2boys 1 girl


 I agree .....I think so to ...........triplets :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

trips for me! but i say 2 girls 1 boy. unless you want boys, then i agree with ya!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

ok so my little sister said one girl

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

could you imagine! that baby would be huge!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

She'll surprise you....though at this point I don't think she can :ROFL:

I'll say 2 bucks and 2 does.....or half that...one of each.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

haha she very well could surprise me.. others have before. 
our doe amelia kidded for the first time in march this year, and i thought she only had two or so in there

when she popped out two runts i was like.. ummm
pulled out a huge dead buck kid, a normal sized buck kid, and a normal sized doe kid
so five! man poor lil amelia! i just hope twist doesn't have 5... i dont know what i would do with them all right now only two are spoken for, one for me and one for sixshooter


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

nothing today.. little fuller in the udder and a little softer... but not today


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

I think everyone is waiting for your doe now...hehe...come on girl...you can do it!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

mine and the boomerang doe haha!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

So...ANY idea of a due date, if these are Soldiers kids, when would she have been bred?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

the latest due date is october 20th ( i know im bad but i needed her bred) anyway.. its any day from now till then. i really dont see how she can go much longer


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, paranoia has set in- pics added 9/24, daddy?*

so between the stress of school and this doe i can't sleep much.....
but i don't attribute it all to twist, school is super hectic!! thankfully i have a few awesome teachers


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

ok guys, well if anyone on here is interested in a kid out of her its still open

1 doe is retained by me
1 buck or doe is for sixshooter

so.. any takers??


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

If you weren't so far away I would. . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

theres a lady who id driving from washington all the way down here and then all the way back up, i'll try to find out when , but even then i don't know if she would even have kidded by then, because she is a twerp!!

either that or we could find a transport "train" where like if im meeting someone they take it, then they meet someone.. i dunno

not too good with shipping, which is a bummer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

that doe is going to drive us all insane........... :wink: ........come on girl spit them out all ready......... :shades:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha yea

just wait till i have 4 nigerians and two boers due!! haha but when one kids you feel better cause you have babies to play with!!

so toth, you only do fullblood boers?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

:GAAH: :hair: :roll: Do you have a monitor in the barn? I'm sure glad I have one, it's saving me many, many trips to the barn. Hope she gives you kids soon.

Has anyone tried that u-ship.com (I think that's it), I was curious if that would work for goats, may be ok for shorter distances. But, I think flying would still be better for long distances.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Well, at least we know she can't be going much beyond the 20th! Is the 20th day 150 or 145? If it's 150 then I'll say she'll deliver on the 17th
If it's 145 then I'll throw out the 22nd.....so I hope she delivers close to those days...for your sanity!

When are your other Nigi's due?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



> so toth, you only do fullblood boers?


SDK.............yes........... we only have fullblood boers,when we started we had nubian and nubian/boer crosses,,but we decided to just do the boers...........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

i dont have a barn, and the 20th is day 145

haha toth, i have one of each type boer

i have an unregistered 50%
a registered 83%
a registered purebred
and a registered fullblood!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

variety pack................ :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

heck yes!! haha, i love my unregistered doe, shes a 50 boer 50 mancha and she is huge! she was born in january and is already as big as my yearling FB boer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

that's wonderful...............I have found that percentages/boer......crosses..... grow faster than FB boer............but when mature.............. the FB's catch up and bulk out...................they are later bloomers............. LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

my FB is retarded in every sense.. i think she was one that was stuck in the canal.. literally, but she's a pretty doe

also capriola, i found a lady who, if the kids were born before the 18th, will transport up to your place if your interested


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



> my FB is retarded in every sense.. i think she was one that was stuck in the canal.. literally, but she's a pretty doe


 LOL ........was it her head that was stuck..???..just KIDDING 

Is she really that bad............?? :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

she is bad!!

i still has a bruise and scab where she hooked me in the calf with her horn, she seriously left a puncture wound and a bruise like 8 inches long on my calf because she got spooked by my sister walking by( i was stupid and had her head between my legs)

but shes bad!! you can even walk her on a collar or halter, you have to have both


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I was trying to inject a goat and I straddled her and she took of running. I had a wonderful back-ward ride and ended up injecting myself . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

SDK.....wow she is bad...... :shocked: .......not a nice girl............ouch... :tears: ......do you keep her because she is a good producer and looks good? LOL

Sonrise Farm............that wasn't good either ..it was funny until you said you vaccinated yourself....another......OUCH...... :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

i've ridden a pig like thatn.. not fun

but this doe freaked out to the point of ripping my leg open cause someone walked by like 5 feet away.. i wasn't even giving her a shot or anything..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

ouch .... maybe you could tip off the ends of her sharp horns???


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I am not good with needles . . . my friend was bending over in front of me to tie her shoes and I tripped right behind her . . . I have never seen anyone jump with her head between her legs but she did . . . I didn't inject her tho, thank-goodness . . . but she was sooo mad .. . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Sonrise Farm........ :shades: .........call you armed and dangerous LOL.............


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

That's really tempting. . . . hmmmm. I doubt my family would be cool with it and I should really be saving up for next year. My mom and I are going to Italy August 2009 and I have to pay my way.  It'll SO be worth the money though!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

ITALY????!!! can I come please . . . ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha Capriola Im going to the states in august as well!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



Sonrise Farm said:


> I am not good with needles . . . my friend was bending over in front of me to tie her shoes and I tripped right behind her . . . I have never seen anyone jump with her head between her legs but she did . . . I didn't inject her tho, thank-goodness . . . but she was sooo mad .. . .


ooh. . . remind me to stay away from you when you are armed. . .YIKES!!

:question:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

:ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

ok then capriola.. no big..

anyone else interested?

no kids today, but i finished loki's haircut, see his post

and i finally got my drivers permit.. im only 19 hahaha


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

My sister went to Italy a couple of years ago through her high school.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Ive done the poke your self with the needle dance!!! I was going to give a B12 shot and when I opened the gate, I dropped it and it stuck into my knee!!! i almost freaked-............ OK OK I did freak- I hate needles!!!! It didn't make me eat more though! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I hate needles period, ever since I was a kid. After my first shot, I was like five or six, I walked out crying, whimpering to mom, "Why don't they give themselves a shot in their own bottom?"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

heathersboers .............too funny :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

we give ourselves cd & t shots all the time,,,,,,,,,,we say ouch alot,,but d a r n,, we do not eat less..(I think it gives us over eating disease................LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

takes people to hold me down for shots most times

hey.. maybe a shot or two will make twist pop


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I'M DESPERATE!!! :worried:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I also HATE shots! Ick!! I don't mind giving them_ too_ much .

Congrats on the permit! I am 16 and still haven't gotten mine yet, have to live in Iowa for 30 days first :roll:

Hope the little bugger pops soon! I am about to die of anticipation!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha! im younger and i already got me permit! :shades: im glad, i/ve never stuck myself with a needle, except for an emtpy syringe, which didnt hurt, didnt even draw blood, which was what the needle was for. lol.

sdk = hows the preggy doe? (i forgot her name)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

this is my second time with a permit

the does name is twist, and shes still driving me crazy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

OK .................it's time to pop her like a zit....................push on both sides of her tummy and 
they should pop right out..................well at least someone hear is kidding.......LOL


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I also HATE shots! Ick!! I don't mind giving them_ too_ much .
> 
> Congrats on the permit! I am 16 and still haven't gotten mine yet, have to live in Iowa for 30 days first :roll:
> 
> Hope the little bugger pops soon! I am about to die of anticipation!!


I've been driving since I was nine but my mom won't let me get a permit til I'm eighteen. :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha tried it already toth!

sonrise, its the same here not till were 18


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

sigh. Mothers.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

mines my dad.. cheap..

wish this goat would pop


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

They've got to be overbaked by now----no kidding. Geez . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

its like ERRRGGR :hair: :hair:

just my luck , shes going to wait till its pouring in a thunderstorm this weekend( or at least, its supposed to rain and thunder this weekend)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



> They've got to be overbaked by now----no kidding. Geez . . .


 :ROFL:

Like ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very well done................


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Those kids are going to bypass the kid stage and go straight into adolescence. Better take out stock in Tylenol Headache Relief, your going to need it.
crocee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Ohhhhhh.....I hope not ..............that would be very painful.........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha by the time they're born i could breed them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

good one................................. :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

You could call them: Owwie1 Owwie2 Owwie3 . . . or just ow ow ow . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

owie ,,,,,,,,,,would be right.....................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

haha i was talking with six shooter on possible buck names for soldiers kids

i figured since his name was American Soldier i'd stick with an army theme

these are the names i've got so far

SDK AS Soldier's Revilee

SDK AS Wayward Son

and SDK AS Major Payne

i think the last one is pretty fitting! haha


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

SDK The General Jackson>


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

I kind of like ..............Major Payne, fits ............with the long pain .............. of making us all wait so long.........


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

i thought so too.

for the doe kids i'm stumped though


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Doe Soldiers Angel

Buck Soldiers Medallion

The kids would be a living memorial to Soldier.
Crocee


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

Soldier's Girl
Soldier's Honor
Remember Soldier
Soldier's Promise


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

i was kind of thinking that i could use soldier's revilee for a doe too

then use soldiers revilee and soldiers cadence

but i was also thinking that i should follow with my other goats and for does name along dam lines and for bucks along the sire lines


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*



> but i was also thinking that i should follow with my other goats and for does name along dam lines and for bucks along the sire lines


 I do like the doe names,,,but if you want to go on the dam's side that is cool to ........... :thumbup:

what are some line names???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

like for instance, soldier's moms sire was American Hero and he was named along the sire lines,

twsits registered name is let's twist again, and her mothers name is a peppermint twist, and the its candy girl

so to continue the dam line i would have to name the doe kids after something to do with twist

like twist and shout, twisting the night away, or some kind of dancing theme


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

http://www.45s.com/music/greatest-songs/twist-songs.htm

here is a site that has a list of twist songs


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

thanks toth, alot of those work well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

your welcome..................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

anyone like any of those in paticular?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep...still waiting*

ok i went to the farm at 6 and her udder looks like it has grown alot since yesterday and her ligs are softer, going to check in the morning on her.. maybe its time..maybe it just me.. everyone pray!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

I will pray........ ray: ....................I would say..... she is getting closer,but now,, it is a broken record.............LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Well....finally some progress!!!! Hope we see those kids within the next few Days as opposed to Weeks!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

here's the progress of growth since september 11

the last one is of today at 6 o'clock

hoping!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

That looks so uncomfortable. Hopefully she goes really soon.
crocee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

yep............. she looks tight................


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

I swear the next post on this thread better say those kids are here :hair: If this is what the next few months will be like before my kids are here I don't think I was cut out for this.

LOL Hope it is soon for everyones sake.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

It's OK ................rebelshope ....calm down .....It'll be alright........it'll be real soon ...........I almost promise...........................


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Okay. . . I am trying to breath . . . and counting to 10 :wink:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

fun fun ! Can't wait to see those babies !!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

haha i like how we're calming down rebelshope. haha

well hopefully my next post ( after this one) wil be with kids or close to it!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Oh I can't wait till her (rebelshope) kids are due...this is going to be great! :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

No No it won't . . . I am not sure I will survive it. :GAAH: lol I keep looking at that little ticker at the bottom of my siggy. :sigh:

SDK I am not sure why your not out of your mind. Then tension, the drama. It's like a soap opera, who's the daddy going to be.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

i am and the daddy is most likely soldier... today woul dbe day 160 if it was buddy's babies which im not entirely ruling out that they are his, but its pointing more towards soldier

heading over in a few minutes.. its 60 outside right now, 40 degrees cooler than normal! but i'm hoping if she is going to have them soon, she has them after i get there, don't want any cold babies! i will update when i get back, which will at least be three hours,( i have cleaning to do!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

now I think I am going to go crazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL

come on SDK ....say she did? I am winking a eye and......................hoping?....................praying?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

rebelshope.......I know ....I can't blame ya........................ :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

I don't think it will be today....but will be in a few days. Her udder has gotten bigger but not as big as it will be when she's ready to deliver. I say Tuesday at the latest...sorry SDK. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Oh ............Liz ,make us wait even longer ......LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

no not today, but i hope it's before tuesday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

me to SDK..............I can only imagine the torment that doe is putting you in.......all the ......waiting ...........we all here................ feel it with you .................

and that .........you cannot be there and check on her anytime you want to........is total terror.............. :worried: of not knowing...........


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

That would drive me insane to not be able to check on them. My does are kidding in my garage which is attached. At least for this year because they will be kidding in the middle of winter. I will be out there all the time, heck I may even set up a cot.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

I'm glad during kidding season we have a surveillance camera monitor in our kitchen that we can see how close the next doe in the kidding pen is and we can rush down there as fast as we can and we don't have to make rounds to the barn since there is a light too that we can turn on in our basement but we aren't kidding this year or for awhile until our herd count is down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*



> I'm glad during kidding season we have a surveillance camera monitor in our kitchen that we can see how close the next doe in the kidding pen is and we can rush down there as fast as we can and we don't have to make rounds to the barn since there is a light too that we can turn on in our basement but we aren't kidding this year or for awhile until our herd count is down.


 I want one..................Is it hooked up to a computer Or how does it work??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*



> I may even set up a cot.


 How cute..............I know the feeling................


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

It's hooked up through surveillance cameras and that is how we know who's at our gate too. One year my Mom and I camped out in the barn when we thought one of our does was getting close, she was in a portable reclining chair and I was in a sleeping bag with cats piled on top of me since it was cold that evening.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

well, im going to go to the farm again in the morning when we drop my sister off at work.

i remember when i got my first goat, she was pregnant and was due in a few weeks. i kept her in my garage in our housing track and let her in the backyard during the day
i would sleep on the couch at night and i had a video camera and stuff. haha

man i wish she would go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

SDK ....do you have a garage now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*



> It's hooked up through surveillance cameras and that is how we know who's at our gate too.


 that is so cool,,where did you get yours?

Must of been a real special goat to have your mom sleep with you and the goat and the cats and the.......???? LOL


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

how much does it cost to get a cam? our barn is like half-way across the place so it's hard to keep your eye on them constantly . . but that would be nice . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

yea toth i have a garage now, but i can't bring her home.. i've already gotten in trouble with the animal control too much for having goats here for a few days... so she's gotta stay at the farm

as of this morning, ligs are lower, and she has a trickles of discharge, but not enough for me to worry alot. she's also filled a bit more.

so just waiting around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

SDK ,,so sorry animal control gave you a hard time,,but hopefully you will have kids soon and she will start having them.............when you are there..................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

well im checking her twice a day so.. hopefully soon!!

yea animal control is always on me. cause my neighbor is a A$$hat
they said i can have bottle babies for 8 weeks but they have to live in the house and if they make noise they have to leave.yea cause that wont happen!! oh.. and i can only have two at that!

sigh i wish i had money


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

we have nasty neighbors like that to.................... we are lucky enough to have a small ranch and can have screaming goats...................I even play the radio for them to.........with relaxing music,,we are in exclusive AG area....................

wish you could have the same.....................


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

That really stinks!  I'm sorry! We have some goaties in town but our neighbors are nice about it. We have a huge yard and small barn. Actually, most our neighbors love our goats. About 2 years ago, our pygmies would sometimes escape and one day Rosie and Daisy wandered across the street (we live on a dead-end) and walked right through the neighbors garage into their kitchen!! I was mortified and was crying and apologizing but they were nice about it. Thankfully. . . . wish everyone's neighbors could be like that.

Man! She needs to hurry it up, feels like it's been forever!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

toth can i come live with you?!?!? haha

i livein a housing tract with very small yards, so i kinda see where the animal control comes from.. but a baby goat? really there like 3 pounds

i know right

someone come pop her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Oh that's gotta suck...................but sometimes it has to be that way............unfortunately.. 

and yes come on girl ........POP already ,,we are rooting for you..........come on now.................... quit making us wait LOL


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

The thing is the goats would be much better pets than some of the dogs people keep. Loud barking dogs that need more exercise than their owners want to give them- a couple of goats would be much better.

SDK- I can not believe that your neighbor would care that much about a goat or two. A smelly buck I can understand- but a couple of does or kids. That person seriously needs to find a better hobby than sticking their nose over the fence.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

We don't have any neighbors.  . But SDK . . . try mousetraps . . . the moment their nose goes over the fence . . . SNAP! problem solved . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

this guy lives across the street.. oh well

hah aim soo tempted to induce labor.. but i cant.. i can on the 16th though. hah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

wow SDK.......................I still feel for ya....................... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

haha i read that you could use half a cc of dex to induce labor after day 141.. so thankfuly i have some if she goes past the 20th


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

:thumbup: ............alright~~~! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Toth,

It was the old system from my Dad's office since he got a new one, LOL so basically it was free to us. I would sleep in the kitchen in a portable reclining chair. You can cheap type cameras or baby monitors though.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

how far can these cam's typically reach?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Amy Goatress...................thanks for the info........... :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

You would have to look at the individual unit and the lay of your land. Some you can have hooked up to your computer, like a web cam. Other not so far. You also have to look at what your building is made of. You have to have special units if you have a metal barn. 
http://www.ranchcams.net/index-products.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

http://www.ranchcams.net/index-products.html

thanks for the link rebelshope :greengrin: .neat stuff............... :thumbup:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

You're welcome Toth, our barn is probably a 100' from our house though. Also we ran the wires in conduit under ground though.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

Your welcome. Toth. . . I just did a quick search but I was very surprised at how reasonably priced those were.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: BABY COUNTDOWN, losing sleep..Breakthrough!*

SHE KIDDED!!! two does at 5 o clock today! i plan on keeping one.. most likely the creme one both are personality plus! and it was 8 at night when i got the pictures.. bear with me better pictures soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

GOODNESS that was a LONG wait!!! Congrats on the twin doelings!! so whos babies are they?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are both so pretty!  Congrats!!! :stars: :dance: :clap: :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the daddy is soldier.. by two days

the darker girl has a faint chamoisee pattern too

i have to contact the 4h girl and see if she wants the other doeling or not


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay-wonderful! :stars: Enjoy those beautiful babies. :hug: for MOM!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very sweet kids! So is this how it works...you hope for a boy and then get two girls?? Congrats on the pretty does! I'm still waiting of course!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

FINALLY!! 


:leap: They are adorable :leap: 

Congrats!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE! Congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Great! so was this the buck you wanted them from, anyway, congrats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i'm o happy.. i can't wait to get a picture of moms udder..gorgeous! its like the size of my old 2F nubian doe

yea its the buck we decided on, but the issue is a 4h girl made a deposit on the other doe so i need to see if she wants one first, if not then six shooter gets it


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS !! :stars: 
:girl: :girl:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yaaaaahhhh :leap: congrats! They are adorable! If you were closer I would 'kid'nap them from you! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats :stars: :stars: :stars: They are adorable and the wait was definately worth it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my SDK ...................A very big congrats...................where have I been?..............I am at the end of the congrats list..........................well finnally .you can realax........they are beautiful and well waited for............I bet you are so proud..... :hug: .............  :greengrin: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Does this mean I can quit holding my breath waiting for them? Congrats, they are beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Does this mean I can quit holding my breath waiting for them?


rkalgren .........you are probably turning blue by now.............Take a breath.......LOL


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

My wife was getting worried. I kept passing out every two minutes or so. :scratch: I don't understand why.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to have that red one!! My gosh when I heard they were soldiers I cried....yes I am a big baby!!! They are absolutly adorable, congrats Sarah!! This sounds horrible but I hope that 4-h girls dosent want her so that I can have her!! they are gorgeous!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think anyone that knows the situation with Soldier can blame you. Here s to hoping the 4H kid doesn't want her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My wife was getting worried. I kept passing out every two minutes or so. :scratch: I don't understand why.


 bob :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

me to.......I really ,really, really,,really hope and pray ..... ray: .....that the 4h person will not want her.......................but oh no............she is so d a r n cute....... Everyone start praying with all you have........... ray:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't you have on your website that you can retain a kid for any reason? Maybe you could try and make a deal with the 4h girl,explain why this doeling is so special, and offer her a discount on the next kid that becomes available?


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a really great idea.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Don't you have on your website that you can retain a kid for any reason? Maybe you could try and make a deal with the 4h girl,explain why this doeling is so special, and offer her a discount on the next kid that becomes available?


That is a good idea.........This kid is so............... so special to sixshooter....... :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! I didn't think she'd hold out til Tuesday, beautiful kids.....and it's about time!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so darn cute. Congratulations. I about fell over when i read "she kidded". I thought NO WAY.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the girls already got a deposit on her and i don't have the right to reserve any and all kids on my site.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:ROFL: Oh Bob! I know you have a wife...she must sign on as Bob's wife...that way we know who this long suffering woman is...putting up with this seriously funny man for all these years!

Congrats on the kids! I really hope sixshooter goes to the top of the list for this precious little doeling.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

got new pictures of the kids today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are even more beautiful all dry and fluffy.....perky lil' things aren't they....Congrats again :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :drool: :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the white one is a ball of energy, the dark one is super adventurous!! so cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep................


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man I would kidnapp that red one in a heart beat. Like I told sarah, we ALL know how much this means to me, BUT if it is not meant to be it is not meant to be, if the girl takes her then oh well, its not like I am going to be mad at sarah for it lol. I would love to have her and do hope that she dosent take her, but if so oh well!! They are beautiful and I love that red one, if I got her I would name her soldier's red rose. Ok now you guys got me crying again! I love you all, you are all so good to me! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey it might not hurt to explain the situation......Rachel do you have any does kidding soon that you could offer to the young girl in return? Most people are kind hearted enough and you dont know unless you ask

This is yet another reason why I do not take deposits until kids are born. And yes I did think that through when trying ot decide if I wanted to take deposits on kids not yet born


and dispite not having it on your site, you as the owner of the goat do have teh right to refuse sale or to retain any goats on your own discresion. Doesnt always make you the most popular person in the world but it is the truth.

Did you put a time table on how long you will wait to hear back from her after the kid was born? I told people they had 5 days to get back to me and then the goats went back up for sale (reservations only, no deposits)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

YAAAAY!!!! :stars: :leap: :clap: :wahoo: :dance: FINALLY!!! Congrats...they both are darling!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i gave the girl two weeks.. because thats probably how long it will take me to pick which one i want to keep.. thinking of names right now..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i have one name so far for one of the kids.. alley oop..allie for short

the other one we were thinking like shoo bop or doo ***..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK cute names ..I like all of them......  

Soldier and sixshooter.........Just remember the doeling you are keeping that is out of Soldier,,,.................down the road............when that little girl is of breeding age ............and kids .......it will have soldiers line ...............and maybe sixshooter can buy one out of her offspring...so all is not lost....................Just an idea to solve her sorrow.............. on soldier............. It will be a long wait ,but will be worth it to both of you......................maybe it is ...........meant to be after all...........? :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that could be a possibility. the 4h girl is really interested in either of the girls which works for me since i still haven't made up my mind.. hopefully soldier got eureka


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah............... I seen that in another post ..........it would......... be a miracle.  ray:


----------

